# inductor question



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

on the inductor for a mid woofer what is important a low DCR or kind of iductor. example the Madisound Sledgehammer 1.0 Mh has a DCR of .1 but the supposedly superior Alpha Core Goertz has a DCR of .188. Does it matter that much, is there an audible difference between the laminated and foil.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

The DCR of the coil needs to be considered when planning a crossover network because it attenuates the signal of the driver in series. This can affect the overall balance of the system. Now the difference between 0.1 ohm and 0.188 ohms is insignificant and can be ignored. As far as any audible difference between laminated and foil, if by laminated you mean inductors with metal cores then yes, in general, metal core inductors have higher distortion values than air-core inductors. As far as sound quality difference between air core made with wire and air core made with foil, I have never been able to measure or detect any, but some people claim they can. I use foil inductors when I need to keep the DCR down lower than what's typical using wire wound, plus they tend to be physically smaller for a given wire gauge.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Stick with air cores:T
If your system is extremely revealing you can spend the money for foil, otherwise do like us poor folk...


----------

